# Puppy Pics



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

These guys and girls are just shy of two weeks old just starting to open there eyes. Mama's going to have her hands full with this crew.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Good times! You didn't welp the litter did you? This isn't Bodey's first litter is it? How are his other pups doing?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, and congrats on your Master pass last weekend!


----------



## Oneblackdawg (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice looking litter Todd. How many did she have?

Bill


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Chaws said:


> Good times! You didn't welp the litter did you? This isn't Bodey's first litter is it? How are his other pups doing?


Kip Dixon Owner of the ***** welped them Yes it is his first litter, I'm going to keep one I really like her, she's an UH HRCH SH all Amerature trained nicely bred and has the sweetest personality.



> Oh, and congrats on your Master pass last weekend!


Thank you it was fun I'm going to try and run at least two more this summer



> Nice looking litter Todd. How many did she have?


Thanks Bill 7 boys and 3 girls all really healthy and good looking pups


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Todd, do you have a pedigree on this litter? What's the ***** bringing to the table as I somewhat know Bodey's abilities. How much?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Troy,

Heres a link to the add

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=57342

Gracie is a good marker, runs her blinds with style, has good bottom but really tries to please. And she never really gets herself in trouble in training she's a thinker. But her personality and temperment are the best, anyone and I mean anyone can get in the welping box with her and the puppys and she's fine with it. They should be really well socialised with adults and kids and other dogs, they have 2 other labs (males) and a miniture Pinture that she lets in the box as well.

She's a pretty neat dog, she was a left over that no one wanted go figure


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice breeding there Todd. The combination should make for some very biddable pups that should all mark damn well.

I'm not really looking for a pup at the moment but let me know if there are any "left overs." My current go to dog was a left over as well and couldn't be much happier with him. Funny how that works huh?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

How did you do this past weekend? And how was the *51* dog masters? Bet they wished they would have split that up..


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

BROWNDOG said:


> How did you do this past weekend? And how was the *51* dog masters? Bet they wished they would have split that up..


I got a sunburn and a Senior pass. I'll be running him to finish off that title at the double Sr in both Rice Creek and Northern Flight in August, too bad I wasn't aware of the controlled break rule in Sr when I ran in Minot the weekend before because he was sitting very well until the last water mark thrown there and I had FT on my mind with a "NO HERE" haha. Then I'll be running the Master at our test and maybe the O/H Qual at the Hennipen trial at the end of the season.

I don't think we'll be inviting one of those Master judges back any time soon. The first series gave no answers and all it did was knock out some good dogs. The results are posted on EE now with only 6 master passes awarded, kind of a shame.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Great Photos.......There are nice shade of black. :beer:


----------

